# CPT for TAP Block



## Krecher

I'm having trouble finding a correct CPT for a TAP Block. If anyone has a correct code please help. 
Thank you,


----------



## Rhonda Hammond

*More information*

Do you have a break down for the acronym?  I asked my doc and he has never heard of this.  Only thing I see clost to Tap

Is transabdominal preperitoneal, however this is a procedure for repair.

sorry.


----------



## melsalinas

As far as I know, you should use the 64405.


----------



## Krecher

TAP Block is Transversus Abdomiuis Plane Block. We have a call out to the physician that did this procedure as well. Not sure if this is something new that is being done. This is the first one that I have seen.


----------



## shariblove

*TAP block*

do you know if you bill for this w/ a procedure w/ modifier 59?

Thanks!


----------



## BwitchyCoder

*TAP Block*

Since 64450 is a peripheral block, would 64425 be more appropriate for a TAP block?


----------



## Krecher

After doing much reseach 64425 with 59 modifier that is what we decided to use as well. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## emess

I asked our anesthesiologist and he said that 64450 is the correct code and append 59 modifier for the TAP procedure.


----------



## Venkatakrishnan

*New codes available for TAP block*

Try with new CPT code series 64486-64489


----------

